# Full-range speakers



## Tibor Hazafi (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi all,
I have an ALC1220 integrated audio codec. In Realtek HD Audio Manager there is a feature called full-range speakers:


Should I enable the Front left and right option with a Creative Inspire P580 (I use it as 2.1) which frequency response is (in paper) 40-20000Hz?
Thanks,
hazazs


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 21, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> Hi all,
> I have an ALC1220 integrated audio codec. In Realtek HD Audio Manager there is a feature called full-range speakers:
> View attachment 140037
> Should I enable the Front left and right option with a Creative Inspire P580 (I use it as 2.1) which frequency response is (in paper) 40-20000Hz?
> ...


How did you connect the speakers? If you used Stereo, the set as full range.
If you set the subwoofer in settings then don't set as full range.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes, enable it. I'm using creative t20's and it outputs the whole signal instead of cutting off bass.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Dec 21, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> How did you connect the speakers? If you used Stereo, the set as full range.
> If you set the subwoofer in settings then don't set as full range.



I used it as Stereo (according to the Windows/Realtek setting), but the subwoofer works with the two satellites as well.


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 21, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> I used it as Stereo (according to the Windows/Realtek setting), but the subwoofer works with the two satellites as well.


Full Range.


----------

